

MakeGamesWithUs gives young developers a home - DesaiAshu
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.sfchronicle.com/technology/article/MakeGamesWithUs-gives-young-developers-a-home-4692431.php

======
similashy
Hmm that's a little weird cause they imply that, "Young men and teenage boys"
are the only ones at the internship.... I'm an intern, and they interviewed me
as well... and the last time I checked I am a girl... The computer with the
pink case and orange juice on the right side of the last picture is mine.

------
zachlatta
I've never liked the premise of MakeGamesWithUs. I feel like they're
exploiting young developers for the cash. Not paying them and keeping half of
their revenue (and using their age for marketing) leaves a sour taste in my
mouth.

~~~
cuttooth
What is stopping any of these kids from, I don't know, just staying home like
a normal person and working on the game in their spare time as a hobby?
Nothing indicates any of these children are homeless, fosters, or abused in
any way, so one has to assume they're (presumably) regular kids.

Are we (and by we, I partly just mean the tech community, or whatever you wish
to call it any more) seriously so introverted as a society any more that we
have to encourage 13-year-old boys to sit with their headphones on, near-
silent in a house with a bunch of developers potentially ten years their
senior instead of going out and acting like a normal person?

There's nothing wrong with wanting to develop something, but come on. Why
can't people simply engage like regular human beings any more?

~~~
jvrossb
We invite cool guest speakers and make sure they all interact with each other.
The best games aren't built in isolation, feedback from peers is extremely
important.

Here are some pictures from the location covered in the article, as you'll see
it's not like everyone is silent and asocial:
[https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.262781033863020.10...](https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.262781033863020.1073741828.130007087140416&type=1)

I'm sitting in the middle of the internship as I write and there are at least
3 collaborative discussions going on around me right now.

